# clicking noise coming from passenger side



## mmdeflorin (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze LT rally sport ed with 18000 miles. I just recently started hearing a clicking noise coming from the passenger side. I hear the noise when driving and when the car is not in motion. It comes and goes sometimes, but lately it has been pretty constant. When I lifted the hood I could hear the noise very well, but have no idea where it is coming from. The car drives fine and no lights are on suggesting service. Has anyone experienced this and if so what was the problem?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does it happen when the cabin air blower is off?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It's likely the air routing system. The ECU will need an update. Temporary fix though just disconnect your battery for about an hour and it should reset it for now. Mine had the same issue. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, mmdeflorin.
Have you had this noise checked into by your dealership, or are you planning on doing so in the near future? 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

